# Blackwater Bay



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Ive been floundering the last few nights up and down blackwater bay real hard without to much action. Probably stuck 12 flounder in all the last three nights. Anyone else having better luck in or around Blackwater? I havent seen to many boats. maybe 6 or 7 total. Wind hasnt been right for me to want to go to Escambia side. Going to try again tonight if the weather and wind permit.


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

weather looks great , wind is sw no more then 9 . should be a great night to do it . come to pensacola some day ill help u kill some . GL tonite 

Phu


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey man, I appreciate the weather input. I hate having to assume Weather Underground is going to be right on thier marine forecasts which i typically do, and im typically let down. Southwinds arent the best but if they arent hard you can manage. I usually like an east wind but you rarely get them. I happened to last night, but it was kinda murky and the flounder just never showed up and i was there from midnight to daylight. Only stuck 2. Im not even seeing many beds. I thought about going out of navarre this evening, but im the type that goes to his go to spots and rarely strays. Im in pensacola all the time though and have floundered that side a bit down scenic. Just havent had much luck over that way. Would love to get up sometime. I live in Milton, and typically put in at the old Nichols. Probably what I will wind up doing this evening.


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Only one reply? I guess I'm the only boat that flounders Blackwater bay. Those other few must be crabbers. SMH.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

no your not alone,ive just been out floundering and not on here lol I've been trying some new areas and havent been doing much better 2-3 per night,and its usualy all night from light to light just to get them.


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah finally someone chimes in. Drifter I feel your pain. They have indeed been scarce in blackwater. Idont know where you've been going but unlike others I don't mind sharing a spot or two if it will help someone else out. Especially if they've been spending money to eat. Idk what they are doing now and I haven't look at the tide but I've been able to stick a few on the east bank at grassy point between catfish and fundy when your able to see. Its been pretty murky. If you can ever catch it where you can see in catfish, you'll get your limit.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

I ran a ground in Blackwater Bay a few years back, I backed off the throttle and was a sitting duck. I had only fished it a few times and never had much luck, it's not worth the gas for me to try it again.


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

That's unfortunate, and yes there are a lot of bars thoughout blackwater,especially on a lower tide, but that's also one of the great reason its so good to flounder. When its right, you can really slay them. There's also a lot of decent boat ramps at different points you can use. Getting limits with ease is never a waste of gas in my book. There's also all the specks and reds you want to catch. You can really fill a cooler. Obviously not many people flounder it, I need to find two other buddies with flounder boats and point everyone in the right direction and really lay into them one night and show some of you how productive it can be when you know where to look.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

We all have our productive spots. Their are plenty of people that won't bother going where I go.


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Your right on there. Its always a lot more peaceful on the mind knowing your not going to be wasting money on a trip cause your able to just go to spots where you have confidence and experience.


----------

